# How ugly is your tractor ??



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Forgive my feeble attempt to make a poll....not sure if it's going to work. Anyway I recently sold my smallest and most ugly little tractor.... Which is very much unlike me to do so. I mean I'm kind of anal about appearances and paint work on all my stuff including my personal equipment and items offered for sale. This tractor was so ugly....it had more colors then a Dominos extravaganza pizza (with olives, green and black)! 

I never took a picture or I would have posted one.

So, here goes, My Tractor is So Ugly that:

1- The neighbors will formally protest if I wash it.
2- Mud and dirt are holding the loose pieces together.
3- Looks decent if I wash (and wax) it.
4- Best looking tractor for a country mile.

I'm very curious about how your tractor looks....Have Fun.

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Well Mark let me put it this way, up until today I would of said ::
4- Best looking tractor for a country mile.

Then as I was clearing my lake front a big old nasty log abrubtly turned around and smacked me right in the kisser!!! Ouch + but the old goat will fix it for me!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/CannonA530001Small.jpg">


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/CannonA530003Small.jpg">


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ouch! 

Now see, if it were a poll for the ugliest and most recent battle scar, you would have won hands down...and probably not a category many would want to be in. 

Hope it's a speedy recovery (repair).

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Ouch!
> 
> Now see, if it were a poll for the ugliest and most recent battle scar, you would have won hands down...and probably not a category many would want to be in.
> ...


Thanks Mark,
A funny story ensues, Bobby my GF's 16 year old son just caught hell for denting his front bumper on her (now his) Nissan PU truck ,, so it's only fitting that I show him how a good sheet metal man makes new again!!

Scheduled for next Saturday I'll post the results should anyone care to see the before and after!!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

6,950,000 hits per month, 250,000 views per day...9,265 threads and 88,902 posts..........and I got 6 votes ??? 7 if you include mine?

When I post again....I sure pray I'm more interesting. 

Thank you to the SIX who took the time to vote. And to the many that don't have a lawn, garden, SCUT, CUT or Big Tractor...I surely understand. Oh, and to those that are right or left handed and digitally impaired with their voting finger...I guess I understand that too.

Was this Poll that dumb??

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I always try to keep mine looking good. I figure that if I keep the crud off, then it is easier to tell where the leaks are. Neighbor has a 1966 Minnie-Mo U302. I swear the thing has an inch of muck on it. I offered to clean it up for him one day, but he didn't seem interested.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *6,950,000 hits per month, 250,000 views per day...9,265 threads and 88,902 posts..........and I got 6 votes ??? 7 if you include mine?
> 
> When I post again....I sure pray I'm more interesting.
> ...


Mark , your poll was not dumb but several quotes sprung to mind when I read the above!!

1. "Things are not always as claimed" (I'll leave to others to decipher)!!

2. Most notably! 
"Two roads diverged in a wood, and I took the one less traveled by, And that has made all the difference.
- American poet Robert Frost (1875-1963)"

3. Hope it does for you also!! KEEP POSTING!!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark,

I am in the same boat with Galen. I keep my 4410 in the garage shop and clean it off with compressed air after each use. 

Does this tractor count???  

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90978">


On a more serious note............... folks (meaning ALL members and guests as well)............. there were 40 members who logged on to TF today. If you like TF and I sure do, I ask the we all participate but most importantly the members because TF is for them.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Mark 

Great idea for a poll. I have a 1941 Case SC that sits out all the time and I paid $500 for a couple years ago. I just use it to pull logs around (and anything else I get stuck!) I have often wondered how it would look with some new paint on it but never wondered enough to actually do anything about it. It would be a fun restoration project but I have never wanted to own a trailer queen just stuff that I can do work with. I know if I painted it I couldn't let it sit outside anymore and SHMBO is not in the mood for a new building purchase. I did convert it from 6V to 12 Volt and added the alternator you can see in the picture along with the lights.

Andy













<img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/caseatrest002.jpg">


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Boy....that's the ugliest so far!

That shinny alternator (and lights) sorta' spoils the view. Seriously though...I'd kill for a tractor like that if I could get one for $500 that runs. I just got back from looking at a guy's Ford 6 N. It was a 8 N but about twenty percent was missing. He wanted $500 hundred for it as is. And I left it there...as is.

Andy, You've got me thinking that there should be a worthy prize for the person with the ugliest tractor. IF we get enough people to participate I will give (all shipping expenses paid) a BRAND NEW (sorry already out of the box) Mini Mag Lite...not the cheapee one, but the new one with the LED (read blinding bright) lamp. Oh, and your choice of color as long as it's black...batteries included. 

We may need a little help from someone in the higher ups....because I think it will be necessary for another poll to choose the ugly winner  by vote. In the event that responses are overwhelming we should also vote for runner up and also award a prize.

So what do you guys think?

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep, so far I think Andy has this thing nailed!  :thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! I was looking at the picture and realised that was the good side!  

I have always gotten a kick out of bugging some of my new neighbors who move out here to the country and think they are actors on Green Acres. (ya I know probably before most of your times but I know Dean remembers:bouncy: ) I go driving around with my "antiques" and they all look like they ate some bad tofu or something. 


Andy


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL........this reminds me of a recent incident with my neighbor. Big guy 6'6" maybe 280#'s with a great attitude and most always Jolly. He does, on occasion wander over and watch me doing paint prep and refinishing small parts...and one of the few who I let in my shop. A few months ago he asked If I would give him a few tips on painting his Yard Machine lawn tractor and how decent a job could he get using rattle cans (this is something he always wanted to do, paint something, by himself). I gave him all the tips I could think of including pressure washing, Scotch-Brite with strong laundry detergent....rinse, dry, mask and shoot.......AND I shook his 2 six packs of Krylon green in my paint shaker, and off he went.

The next afternoon he came bursting in with a big smile and asked "I just finished painting my mower - come on over and check it out". It is very funny to see a big guy laughing and silly with delight. I am critical of my own work but almost never criticize beginners with their first attempt.

Man-OH-Man....there it was sitting on a large piece of black plastic. It was covered in runs and sags from every angle, included were bugs, grass and straw (from his nearby horse barn). And although it was only slightly windy, at one point the black plastic blew up and stuck to the side of his fresh paint, peeled back and re-anchored with a brick..........I couldn't say anything, speechless, and I kept staring at this huge pile that looked vandalized by punk teens instead of a paint job. I could hear him saying Well??....Well? What do you think?

Finally I looked up....and he started to laugh. I mean a deep baritone laugh, and then I laughed too. My guts were aching from laughing so hard. Obviously he hard a few problems from the start and just kept adding paint....a river of paint as he was trying to bury the debris of bugs, grass and other items of unknown origin. 

I said "man I've got to get my camera" and as I was walking away he threw a rake at me (plastic) and threatened me with grave bodily harm....but he was still laughing thank God! Later that day I noticed him saturating rags with gasoline and washing away all the incriminating evidence. It was, without exception, the worst paint job I had ever seen.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:furious: 

Great story Mark

I would love to see pictures of that one!

Andy


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

I ain't never seen a working Tractor that was "Ugly".

Just sayin'.

Eddinberry


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

No offense taken Eddinberry. Yes it really works and earns it keep (though that doesn't take much since I have very little money in it). I was out hauling logs around to an open area so I could cut them up about a month ago. The Case took alittle help from my car to jump start it but I don't think thats too surprising since it sets out all the time. Plus the temps were in the 20's at the time. Once I got it started it purred along pulling trees around the back of my property all day then hauling the trailer out of the woods with at least a full cord of wood on it. It was running lots better than I was by the end of the day! Parked it and covered it with a tarp and it sat there for another month til I needed it again. I used it yesterday hauling a trailer load of furniture to the walkout basement door through the back yard. It was about 55 degrees then so no need to jump start it. My dad came over while I was getting ready to start it you could see the look on his face. He had to be thinking "theres no way that junker will start". Gave it some choke and she started right up.

I keep thinking about buying something better but cannot justify spending money on another tractor when this one works so well. Plus I'm kinda cheap too  

Hey Mark wheres my flashlight anyway! (Just kiddin!)

Andy


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"I keep thinking about buying something better but cannot justify spending money on another tractor when this one works so well."

A common sense man after my own heart!!  

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Chrpmaster, 

Since you've won this hands down, e-mail me your address and I'll get the flashlight out ASAP.

Even with a more stringent criteria.....I can't see anyone beating out a tractor that ugly.....plus it still runs .

Mark ([email protected])


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. The old Case will wear that title with honor.

Andy


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Chrpmaster,


All things have a soul or they would not be. 

Clean the old girl off, and get rid of any stuff that gets in the way of her intent.

That old Tractor has a Mission assigned, and you got in the way. 

Spoil her rotten while ya can, and dont ya dare put a prom dress on her!!! 

Bluejeans will do!!

Abate the rust and wear best ya can.

I hope she serves your Grandkids well!!!

       

Eddinberry


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

This could have been the runner up....it's a 245DT Kubota that suffered a rear end over-roll over that a person took in trade to off set labor prices on another project. 

The hood, fenders and grille are recycled (homemade) and he says everything works perfectly.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That would make a great rough cut tractor. Don't have to worry about scratching it all up.  The Kubota L245DT is a nice little tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *This could have been the runner up....it's a 245DT Kubota that suffered a rear end over-roll over that a person took in trade to off set labor prices on another project.
> 
> The hood, fenders and grille are recycled (homemade) and he says everything works perfectly.
> ...


Lord that is one ugly beast of burden.... hehe........
Have to say 8N is a nice tractor when it is clean and from about 10feet... j/k haha..


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

not as ugly as yours,,, just kiddin!


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, Great poll!!! Just a fe shots of the 2305 when we had snow. It hit 60 today.

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=day2305snow.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/day2305snow.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=night2305snow.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/night2305snow.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

